# "Delete" Key Not Working



## roeeeee

Hello everybody,

My "delete" key isn't working. If I place the cursor before a text block and press the "delete" key, then nothing happens.

The problem occurs anywhere: In Word 2007, Chrome, Notepad...

Strangely, there's another problem which may be related: If I place the cursor after a block of text and hold down the "shift" button and then press the left arrow button, then nothing happens (instead of the text at left becoming highlighted). On the other hand, if I place the cursor b-e-f-o-r-e the text block, hold down the "shift" button and then press the right arrow key, then the text at the right becomes highlighted, as it should. Weird.

These problems started suddenly and I have no recollection of something unusual that I may have done...

I'm using an HP Pavilion dv4000 laptop with Windows XP, SP3. I have made sure the "num lock" is off.

I've seen other threads dealing with "delete" key not functioning, recommending to see whether the "typing replaces selection" option is marked on Word options. It is marked, as recommended. Not that I think it's related; it seems to be affecting my laptop as a whole, not only Word...

Highly appreciate any help to solve this nightmare!

Roi.


----------



## Jonny Robot

If the "del" key NEVER works, more than likely it's physically bad, as in hardware.

The good news is that laptop keyboards are usually pretty cheap, and fairly easy to install also.

Does the left key ever work for anything ?

Test the left key in BIOS. In fact, you might have to hit the "del" key to get to BIOS, so you can test both of them this way.

If you can get both of them to work, then your keyboard is good and we'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## roeeeee

As a matter of fact, the left arrow key IS working (but not when the SHIFT button is held down for text highlighting). This makes me believe it's not a physical problem with buttons, but something else... 

As for the "delete" key -- I've removed the button itself and pressed on that "thing" underneath, and nothing happens: It doesn't delete text when the cursor is placed at the left side of a text block, neither does it offer to delete a file if I one-click on it with the mouse and then hit 'delete'. It's completely non-operational...

In any event, I don't really know how to 'test the keys in BIOS'...


----------



## TheOutcaste

Borrow a USB keyboard, plug it in and test. If your laptop has a PS/2 port for an external keyboard, you can use a PS/2 keyboard to test.

Or test the Delete key using the On Screen Keyboard:
Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*).
Type *OSK* and press *Enter*

If those work you most likely have a bad keyboard.


----------



## roeeeee

The "delete" button on the On Screen Keyboard does work... Wow...

It also enables me to hold down the SHIFT key and press the left arrow -- the text at the left side of the cursor gets highlighted (as it should).

Does this mean that my keyboard's physically damaged? It doesn't seem reasonable... The left arrow key works pretty well on my physical keyboard; it isn't functioning only when used parallel to the SHIFT button.

Also, I'm using this laptop as a replacement for my home computer. In other words, it doesn't leave my house or even my desk. And I've no children and my nephew and niece don't get near it so they don't mess w/ it... I'm the only one using it. The keyboard seems perfectly normal...


----------



## Jonny Robot

http://www.amazon.com/Laptop-Keyboard-Compaq-Pavilion-DV4000/dp/B000LLT8LU

Just to show how cheap they are. I wouldn't use Amazon, however.


----------



## TheOutcaste

Does the Shift key work by itself?
Do both *Left SHIFT+Left Arrow* and *Right SHIFT+Left Arrow* not work, or does it work with one but not the other?


----------



## roeeeee

This is too weird...

Left Shift + Left Arrow -- Not Working
Left Shift + Right Arrow -- Is Working

Right Shift + Left Arrow -- Is Working
Right Shift + Right Arrow -- Is Working

Left Arrow in itself -- Is Working
Right Arrow in itself -- Is Working

Something else I've noticed -- when I open my browser and place the cursor on the URL line, it gets deleted right away (as if the "delete" button were held down). This deletion repeats itself until at one point it stops.

Maybe I should just order the keyboard from Amazon (hope they got it in Amazon.fr) that Jonny Robot mentioned. I just hope it's easy to install 'cause I'm clueless w/ these things...


----------



## [email protected]

Usually there are two push tabs at the top of the keyboard. Sometimes screws. That you can see without having to remove the case. Push the tabs with a small screwdriver and the keyboard pops up. Pull the little plastic surround up on the connectors to release the flat cable(s) and your kybd is out.

Better yet, google your computers name & model number with 'replace keyboard' tagged on the google query and you may find instructions with pictures available by some kind technician.


----------

